# Saw it in action



## hurtbadsatmorning (Oct 21, 2012)

To cut to the chase I left my wife at a party friday night. She was not home by 1:30 am sat so I went to bed, I wanted to see where she was so I tracked her on the phone, weird she is at a park. I put my shoes on and drove 5 minutes away our car was there and a truck of a friend. My heart sank, I walked the park , nothing. I looked in the car and saw a shoe. I opened the door and my wifes ass was staring me in the face as she was grinding down. I said wtf she came out and said there was no penetration but it was real close. We have been married sine 1994 and never had a problem with other men. We have talked and discovered a case of emotional infidelity that crossed the line. I know she had been drinking and was drunk, but severely snapped out when I opened the door. I can't get the images out of my head.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Ouch, man. Just OUCH!

I hope you walked away and put her stuff out on the porch.

"No penetration" she says. Well, that's cuz you got there before that happened. I'd say this ain't the first time, but it can definitely be the last you have to deal with it.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

> . I said wtf she came out and said there was no penetration but it was real close.


Yeah right...



> To cut to the chase I left my wife at a party friday night. She was not home by 1:30 am sat so I went to bed,


What the hell was she doing partying without you at that hour? Some modern age crap? How is that working for you?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry OP.... that's such a terrible way to find out. I hope you beat the living crap out the guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hurtbadsatmorning (Oct 21, 2012)

I had to relieve the sitter


----------



## MisterRitter (Sep 1, 2012)

Wow, man that's rough. I can't even imagine. I never saw anything and still can't get the images out of my mind.

I don't even know what else to say, except I am sorry and good luck. Just don't sweep it under the rug, it needs to be dealt with one way or the other.


----------



## hurtbadsatmorning (Oct 21, 2012)

we are working it out. I will ask her to tell me the truth once more and ask her again in our counseling session that we will have. Is that good to do?


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

So, you've had this crap in your head for 24+ hours. Where are you and where is she? What do you plan to do about this?

EDIT: Looks like we posted at the same time.


----------



## hurtbadsatmorning (Oct 21, 2012)

At home, we are working it out.


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

You had a tracker on her phone.... Was that because you suspected something before this?


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay...well, man...I've been there - still am. My wife had a 5 year long affair. We're trying to reconcile. I found her out 7 months ago. It ain't easy, I'm gonna warn you about that.

First, when you talk to her and ask her for the truth, what you're gonna learn quickly is about a thing called trickle truth. It's when a wayward thinks you can't handle the real truth and thinks they're doing you a favor by withholding information that you want/need.

Don't accept it. Let her know from day one that it's the truth or you walk. Period. She needs to be an open book to you from now on. Period. That's giving you every password to any email, facebook, twitter...whatever. SHE needs to do the heavy work here. You get to call the shots. 

Glad to hear you're gonna do counseling. My wife and I started a week after Dday. You're gonna need that 3rd party to help you process this sh-t. It sucks.


----------



## hurtbadsatmorning (Oct 21, 2012)

we have lost 2 phones in 1 week so I put the tracker on it.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

hurtbadsatmorning said:


> To cut to the chase I left my wife at a party friday night. She was not home by 1:30 am sat so I went to bed, I wanted to see where she was so I tracked her on the phone, weird she is at a park. I put my shoes on and drove 5 minutes away our car was there and a truck of a friend. My heart sank, I walked the park , nothing. I looked in the car and saw a shoe. I opened the door and my wifes ass was staring me in the face as she was grinding down. I said wtf she came out and said there was no penetration but it was real close. We have been married sine 1994 and never had a problem with other men. We have talked and discovered a case of emotional infidelity that crossed the line. I know she had been drinking and was drunk, but severely snapped out when I opened the door. I can't get the images out of my head.


No penetration? Does it really matter? If you came two minutes later there definitely would have been so its no excuse. 

Kick her out. You have to deal with affairs like you deal with weeds. 

Extremely fast, and with extreme prejudice. 

Show her in a very blatant for that this will NOT be tolerated. 

You may think this is extreme, but its not. She needs definite consequences for her actions, or else she won't realize the gravity of what shes done. No matter what the hell she says, if you go soft she will lose respect for you, and you're opening yourself up for another affair. Also tell her she needs to get checked out for STDs. 

Shes naked and about to have sex with this guy. This isn't something you 'talk out' after dinner. If you treat it as such you are REALLY gonna regret it. Find a good marriage counselor and schedule a meeting immediately.


----------



## Jibril (May 23, 2012)

I don't really know what to say. This happened little over a day ago, so I can imagine the pain is _far_ too raw for you to properly make a decision.

So we will need some basic information about your marital life and her behavior before we can give you any suitable advice. The most important thing you need to do for yourself is try and remain calm, and not make hasty decisions. At some point down the line you may reconcile, or you may divorce. How that plays out depends entirely on your and her willingness to work together and rebuild the marriage. It depends on how transparent she is willing to be with you, and how hard she works at restoring your trust.

It's great that you're going to counseling, but be warned - counseling is not the marital "cure-all" that will magically make the affair disappear.

You will need to face this demon head on. You _cannot_ sweep this affair under the rug. She will need to accept responsibility and consequences for her betrayal, and you will need to come to terms with the fact that your wife is completely capable of betraying you. It is going to be a _very_ difficult struggle. If you can pull it off, you will learn about one another tremendously, and strengthen your bonds. But you may also learn things about her that you never knew and cannot accept, or live with. 

With all that said, let's start with the basics. 

How often does your wife go out alone?

Have you had any marital trouble in the past? Has she been distant or unhappy lately?

Who was the man she was getting physical with?


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

hurtbadsatmorning said:


> we have lost 2 phones in 1 week so I put the tracker on it.


I don't mean to be cruel but might the two missing phones be in other trucks?

Have you considered that this may not be the first time she cheated on you?


----------



## hurtbadsatmorning (Oct 21, 2012)

I did not sleep for 36 hours I went thru the phone and everything emails, text, If you know emotional infidelity it started this way.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

hurtbadsatmorning said:


> I had to relieve the sitter


Ok... and again, why did SHE not come home WITH you?? That makes no sense. You go to a party together and get a sitter to watch the kids...but you come home separately/ Ummm no way would I let that happen.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

hurtbadsatmorning said:


> we are working it out. I will ask her to tell me the truth once more and ask her again in our counseling session that we will have. Is that good to do?


This happened this past Friday and you're working it out?

Riiight!

I'm just speechless. It's like I was there with you. I would've beaten the crap out of the OM and she would be living elsewhere.

Whose bright idea was it for you to relieve the babysitter? Ooh, ooh, I think I know. It was hers right?

This wasn't her first time - and you know it.

I'm heartbroken for you man.


----------



## hurtbadsatmorning (Oct 21, 2012)

One was mine DH


----------



## hurtbadsatmorning (Oct 21, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

What are the chances first time she cheat on you you catch her in the act?

Check the phone bills, follow the money (ack, cards, cash), keylog the PC. Snoopt as long in the past as you can.


Is the OM married? His wife needs to know. Also she can help you finding how deep is the rabbit hole.

Demand a STD test, many of them doesn't need penetration (asuming you buy this nonsese). Also it's humilliating for her which migh help to realize the severity of this. Of course no sex with her without protection (you will feel the need to regain her by f'cking her brains out, it's a fenomenon calle hysteical bonding).


----------



## hurtbadsatmorning (Oct 21, 2012)

alone - never
no trouble, but we have been through a lot of business related problems in the past
The man is a guy from our kids school, she developed emotional infidelity with him.


----------



## FryFish (Sep 18, 2012)

She ****ed him in a park at least ONE time... Why arent you ****ing angry?


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

FryFish said:


> She ****ed him in a park at least ONE time... Why arent you ****ing angry?


Yeah, I'd probably be in jail now because of how *I* would have reacted!!!


----------



## hurtbadsatmorning (Oct 21, 2012)

Jibril did you get my reply?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*"No penetration?" *There's your answer: Therefore she must be totally innocent!

Now if you're finding yourself, in any way, believing that, then I'll be happy to sell you the Sidney Sherman Bridge in Houston for a dollar!

You suspected her in the first place, or else you wouldn't have put that GPS tracker on her cell phone. And then you go home, and she's still trepsying around at 1:30AM telling you that she'll catch up to you later.

And then you go to the park and catch her "red-handed," I mean "red-a$$ed" fastly grinding on the downstroke on some "Stage Door Johnny" that she's become infatuated with.

*"Working it out?" *~ the only thing that needs to be worked out are the details of where and when her new address is going to be. To do anything less, would only serve to make a total blue-haze fool out of you!

I've got some awfully sad news for you my friend! This ain't exactly her first time at the rodeo!


----------



## Will_Kane (Feb 26, 2012)

hurtbadsatmorning said:


> To cut to the chase I left my wife at a party friday night. She was not home by 1:30 am sat so I went to bed, I wanted to see where she was so I tracked her on the phone, weird she is at a park. I put my shoes on and drove 5 minutes away our car was there and a truck of a friend. My heart sank, I walked the park , nothing. I looked in the car and saw a shoe. I opened the door and my wifes ass was staring me in the face as she was grinding down. I said wtf she came out and said there was no penetration but it was real close. We have been married sine 1994 and never had a problem with other men. *We have talked and discovered a case of emotional infidelity that crossed the line*. I know she had been drinking and was drunk, but severely snapped out when I opened the door. I can't get the images out of my head.


Cheaters usually lie and minimize. About 100 percent of the time. So whatever she tells you likely won't be the full truth.

What I would be suspicious of at this point:

1. That she hasn't been seeing this guy a lot longer than she says. Check the phone logs to see how often they text and talk. Check emails and facebook. Better yet if you can see the content. Let your wife know that in order for you to reconcile, you're going to need the truth. *Have her write down a timeline of the affair*, starting with the first inappropriate contact and ending with last night. *Let your wife know that you may want to ask her to take a polygraph *in order to verify how long the affair lasted and how physical it got, which are the main things cheaters lie and minimize about.

2. That this has been a physical affair. If it was an emotional affair, with them exchanging sexual messages, I love you's, and pictures, AND this went on for more than a few weeks, AND they are in driving distance of each other, there's a good chance it was a physical affair before last night. It does not take long for an emotional affair to turn physical.

3. That what happened between them last night was planned out in advance.

Do you think any of your or her friends knew about it before last night?

Here is what I think should happen for you to reconcile:

1. She must handwrite a no contact letter to the other man stating how horribly ashamed she is of her behavior and how terrible she feels for risking losing you, her husband, who is the most important person in the world to her, and that if other man ever attempts to contact her again in any way shape or form, that she will file harassment charges against him. This is the content of the letter, nothing more, nothing less. It begins with other man's name, it ends, "signed" and her name. It contains no terms of endearment, no sorry it didn't work out, nothing else. She gives the letter to you for editing and mailing.

2. She gives you access to all communication devices and accounts, all passwords. She lets you know her whereabouts 24/7. She does not delete any emails, messages, texts, or calls from her devices or accounts - everything gets saved. If you find out anything has been deleted, you will assume the worst. There is no place for secrecy in a marriage. You have agreed to share your lives together. You can have privacy when you go to the bathroom, but there should be nothing phoned, messaged, or texted that your spouse shouldn't be able to see. Married people don't have things to hide from each other. Many if not most married people are NOT constantly checking up on each other, although they could. Would you care if your wife looked at your email or text messages? Would you care if she asked you where you were going or with whom? This is normal stuff EXCEPT for cheaters.

3. She blocks other man on facebook, deletes him from contacts, blocks his number on email, does everything possible to block him from her accounts.

4. She handwrites a letter of apology to you.

5. She gets tested for STDs and gives you the results.

6. If you want the details, she tells you the whole truth about the affair, when it started, how it started, and WHY it started, etc. Tell her to handwrite a timeline of the affair, starting with the first inappropriate contact. If the story doesn't make sense, she will take a polygraph to prove her truthfulness.

7. Your wife should destroy all of the clothing she wore when she hooked up with the other man. Shoes, dresses, lingerie, pocketbooks, jewelry, etc. It's a consequence of her cheating. When people know there will be negative consequences, they are less likely to repeat the action. It helps you to feel she truly is repentant and not just giving you lip service. It helps her to make amends to you in a material tangible way, which will make her feel better if she is truly sorry for what she did to you.

Tell your wife that you cannot control her. You can only control yourself and what you are willing and not willing to accept in a marriage, and how you react to her actions.

Cheaters are liars. They say anything to get what they want. Talk is cheap. Make her do these actions to show she really wants to save her marriage to you. Do not accept any verbal promises unless they are backed up by actions.

If she doesn't agree to these conditions, file for divorce. She really is not remorseful, not interested in committing to you, just interested in appeasing you with words. Divorce is a long process, if she later agrees to your conditions, you can postpone it to work on your marriage. If she is not willing to accept these conditions, which if you really look at them are not that much of a sacrifice on her part to save the marriage and which pale in comparison to what you will have to live with, then you are going to wind up getting divorced down the road anyway; might as well do it now and get it over with and save yourself weeks, months, or maybe even years of the pain of trying to negotiate with a lying cheater.

If she does agree, buy a voice-activated recorder and some heavy-duty velcro and place it under the seat of her car. Also keylog her computer and monitor phone bills. This is to verify that the affair truly has ended. You should keep it up until you are comfortable in ending it, but monitor closely for at least two weeks.

Trust is important in marriage. Constantly monitoring is not healthy. However, in the initial few weeks after infidelity is discovered, it can be extremely healthy and helpful in restoring trust. You can cut down on the monitoring as you continue to discover nothing and your trust builds. Or you could catch her continuing the affair, which would save you a lot of time and trouble and heartache.

If the other man is married or has a girlfriend, tell her about the affair. DO NOT TELL YOUR WIFE YOU ARE DOING THIS. One, it's the right thing to do. Wouldn't you want to know? Two, it helps to kill the affair. Other man's wife/girlfriend also will be able to keep an eye out for renewed contact and help you prevent it. Three, it makes other man's life miserable.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

hurtbadsatmorning said:


> To cut to the chase I left my wife at a party friday night. She was not home by 1:30 am sat so I went to bed, I wanted to see where she was so I tracked her on the phone, weird she is at a park. I put my shoes on and drove 5 minutes away our car was there and a truck of a friend. My heart sank, I walked the park , nothing. I looked in the car and saw a shoe. I opened the door and my wifes ass was staring me in the face as she was grinding down. I said wtf she came out and said there was no penetration but it was real close. We have been married sine 1994 and never had a problem with other men. We have talked and discovered a case of emotional infidelity that crossed the line. I know she had been drinking and was drunk, but severely snapped out when I opened the door. I can't get the images out of my head.



*Wow how cheap was that in OM car not a hotel. This was not your W first time cheating. You now know she is a cheater and a lair. I bet no protection was being used. You need to go get tested for Stds or Aids. You think that man did not got it. Dude OM totally got the cookie . Your wife was in the park havig sex for any and all to see. *


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey Hurt,

Be glad your wife was drunk and stupid this past weekend.

I do not think this was her first bronco she was riding in the rodeo.

Read Will Kane's post. Do each item and check them off. If you do not you will be back here in a few months from your next d-day.

Also tell us how your ages, how long you are together and how many kids you have.

And by the way, your wife is an idiot. Do not et her get away with this or she will cover it up and o it again..

Also let your friends t the party know what happened and why the two of you will not be seen at a party for a loooonnnnggggg time.

HM64


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Fvstringpicker said:


> You're not "working it out". You're accepting her doing the other guy. She had probably already blew him by the time you got there.


My thoughts as well.

Poor man is buying the lies the wh0re is telling him....


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Guys...not the kind of thing the OP needs to hear.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> Guys...not the kind of thing the OP needs to hear.


He needs to cancel mc and take her for a polygraph session!


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

can we lay of the name calling. Please treat others with respect and dignity is #1 rule on TAM. Consider this your warning!


----------



## hurtbadsatmorning (Oct 21, 2012)

I think I will set it up. With consequences. Tell the truth now or when we find out polygraph and she lied the whole neighborhood will know and her life is destroyed.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

sweetpea said:


> can we lay of the name calling and curse words. Please treat others with respect and dignity is #1 rule on TAM. Consider this your warning!


1. Treat others *on the forum* with dignity and respect.
Personal attacks, hate speech, racist or sexist statements or attacks, sexual harassment, explicit sexual comments, promoting violence, will not be tolerated.

Maybe I'm interpreting this differently?


----------



## Tony55 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey, "Hurt", it's only been 48 hours, you're confused, hurt and angry, your feelings on this will change several times in the next few days, that's normal. The main thing you need to do immediately is stay as calm as possible, don' t do anything drastic just yet. Let your wife know that you need time to process what just happened. I think you need to be very strong and firm right now. Whatever you do, don't grovel or beg, under any circumstances. Stay strong my friend.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

hurtbadsatmorning said:


> I think I will set it up. With consequences. Tell the truth now or when we find out polygraph and she lied the whole neighborhood will know and her life is destroyed.


Well that was HER choice and now here comes the fallout.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

keko said:


> 1. Treat others *on the forum* with dignity and respect.
> Personal attacks, hate speech, racist or sexist statements or attacks, sexual harassment, explicit sexual comments, promoting violence, will not be tolerated.
> 
> Maybe I'm interpreting this differently?


Ummm...the whole "she already blew him" comment...

I'd say that's what sweatpea is referring to. The OP does NOT need to hear stuff like that.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Tony55 said:


> Hey, "Hurt", it's only been 48 hours, you're confused, hurt and angry, your feelings on this will change several times in the next few days, that's normal. The main thing you need to do immediately is stay as calm as possible, don' t do anything drastic just yet. Let your wife know that you need time to process what just happened. I think you need to be very strong and firm right now. Whatever you do, don't grovel or beg, under any circumstances. Stay strong my friend.


That's just it Tony. He's hurting pretty badly right now. I can say however, like me...he is wanting to work on reconciliation - which is something I decided 48 hours later. Should I have taken a week or two to really decide? Probably. Then again, I didn't have TAM or any other forum to help me through the struggle.

We need to remember this is raw for the OP. He might not be able to hear some of the things that have been posted. Let's just support the guy through this horrific time instead of throwing our "advice" in his face.


----------



## FryFish (Sep 18, 2012)

I know Im new... but I cant "support" someone walking into heavy traffic while wearing a blindfold and headphones...


----------



## hurtbadsatmorning (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the words- she screwed him


----------



## B1 (Jun 14, 2012)

OP...sorry this is happening to you. Hang in there you will survive this. What you saw had to be horrific, I can't imagine that. My wife had a 15 month emotional and physical affair and we are working it out. It is possible.

but you have a lot of figuring out to do. The biggie is, is this the first time your wife has cheated on you? I'm. afraid of the answer here.

Your going to bounce all over the place, wanting a divorce one minute and to reconcile the next. You will be on an emotional roller coaster for weeks. Hang in there and get into counseling ASAP. 

You may want to take a few days off work if you can. This is going to consume you. You also need to talk this out with your wife. You really need her to be open and honest. Hopefully she will.

I would say check cell records to verify what you can. 

You may even want to make a Dr. appt. to get on some meds if this is too Much to bear. I have needed valium on several occasions. Don't anymore. some have gotten on anti-depressants to help them get through this. You have been traumatized make NO mistake about it. This is a BIG deal and this pain is not going away anytime soon. But it will get better over time.

Your wife will probably be a source of comfort for you on this, YES, sounds crazy but it will probably be true since you are already talking about working it out. 

stay strong, many of us on here understand your pain and know very well what you are feeling.

Hopefully, you will get some good advice here. And Google affairs and read up on them. Talk and read is about all you can really do right now. Just know that the pain will subside over time, You can and will survive this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

This Om she met at your kids school was he at this party or did she call him as soon as you were out the door? If she had to contact him and then drive there,how drunk was she really? Sounds like the guy is married if they're meeting in a park.


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

Expose his butt if he is in a relationship.


----------



## jim123 (Sep 29, 2012)

hurtbadsatmorning said:


> I think I will set it up. With consequences. Tell the truth now or when we find out polygraph and she lied the whole neighborhood will know and her life is destroyed.


There is so much going on right now. Do not rush to forgiveness nor working it out. You made a mistake in already saying you want to work it out. You told her it is bad but not that bad. 

You have to take control and she has to see and feel consequences or it will happen again. You should have thrown her out immediately. 

If this guy is maaried let his wife know. 

Work on yourself more than you marriage.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes expose this pos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hurtbad,

I think you jumped to "we are working it out" way too early. Take a few days, a week, a month before you commit. You are still in the denial stage. When you hit anger stage you may feel differently about staying with her.

BTW - you keep saying EA as if denying the PA and it is definitely a PA, you have no idea at this point how involved a PA it was. But does it really matter? You know what she intended to do and I don't think you were lucky enough to have caught them the first time it got physical.

Take some time. Be sure of what you want and where you want to go from here.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

File for divorce; you're better off without this tramp.


----------



## mrstj4sho88 (Sep 5, 2012)

*The OP must be married too because he did not take her home. They went to a public park to have sex. May I ask how old is your wife? The way they got together show both being in a relationship.I am sorry this has happened to you. You have done nothing wrong.*


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

jim123 said:


> There is so much going on right now. Do not rush to forgiveness nor working it out. You made a mistake in already saying you want to work it out. You told her it is bad but not that bad.
> 
> You have to take control and she has to see and feel consequences or it will happen again. You should have thrown her out immediately.
> 
> ...


^^^^^^^^
This.
And whatever you do, 
Do not have sex with her until both of you get tested for STD's!
She will resist, but insist that she must get tested.


----------



## Fvstringpicker (Mar 11, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> Ummm...the whole "she already blew him" comment... I'd say that's what sweatpea is referring to. The OP does NOT need to hear stuff like that.


Maybe my comment was a little too strong. I apologize.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

OK, Hurts, what you need to do , first, is take some time (as much as you need) and decide what YOU want to happen. Then out everything, to everybody. Leave your WS and the OM no room to wiggle. The decision to R or to D should NOT be made until you are in possession of ALL of the facts. Then tell your wife (TELL , don't ask, don't beg, TELL) her what she must do to prove that it is ended, BUT do not commit to anything, until you are ready. MAKE her do the work to YOUR satisfaction.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe this was answered before but here goes:

Was OM at the party when you left? If not then she called him to set up the meeting.

Did your wife insist that she stay while rushing you out the door?

How was she acting with OM before you left (if he was at the party)?

You said she was drunk. But obviously she was not so drunk that she could not drive.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Go to your favorite resturant, and get your favorite meal to go, through out the day you can take little bites.

Find a montra. mine was "I diserve good things" every time the evil thoughts came in my head I forced them out by repeating this montra. In the begaining I repeated it a hundred times a day.

Start working out and lift wieghts it helps.

Take some time off of work, its weird when our employor never remembers the good but when you get unproductive they will remember that forever. So don't get labeled a flake at work and take some family emergency leave.

Sorry your here brother and make no mistake you are not alone and it is not your fault.

Its not what knocks us down that counts, its how we get back up that matters.

Do not beg or cry for this marriage..at least not infront of your wife. Do not let this define you but be confident that you will get thru this sh1t with or with out her....we all do!


----------



## naga75 (Jul 5, 2012)

the guy said:


> Go to your favorite resturant, and get your favorite meal to go, through out the day you can take little bites.
> 
> Find a montra. mine was "I diserve good things" every time the evil thoughts came in my head I forced them out by repeating this montra. In the begaining I repeated it a hundred times a day.
> 
> ...


this.
absolutely.
take some time for you. go fishing, hunting, driving, horseback riding, race car driving, coffee drinking, movie watching...whatever it is that YOU like to do.
think about what you want to do.
MAN. i wish i had known about this place when i found out about my wifes A.
im glad i have it now.
im also glad i didnt find out the way you did because DUDE i would have been in jail for a looooong time.
so i absolutely give you my respect and admiration for not flying off the handle and doing something decidedly against your best interest. i would have. no doubt. so good job there. 
take a vacation. if only for a couple days. by yourself. the world wont end in your absence.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Find the OMs wife or GF and tell her what has been going on.

Your wife intends on being nice and claiming to work on the marriage while she and the on work out how to continue their affair. 

Want to bet they actually planned the arty hookup? She knew you'd have to leave and she waited until it looked right then ran over to the park with him,

Working on it needs to include exposure to the OM wife.

Working on it needs to include a NC letter to the OM

Working on it needs to include a polygraph

Working on it needs o include full transparency and accountability of your wife's whereabouts and phone at all times.

You also need to let it be known around the school that the OM likes to have sex with the moms at the school, that will help make him an outcast, and that is called a consequences.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

wonder if the people who hosted the party were in on it?


----------

